# What is Castile soap?



## llineb (Jun 30, 2010)

I found a melt and pour castile soap base that says it is mostly olive oil and they added some other ingredients to make it hard and not a paste as the old time soapers made.  I've never seen Castile soap.  How is this different from the other melt and pour glycerin bases?
Thanks as always!


----------



## PrairieCraft (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm totally new here so don't know a lot about anything but have been a soap lover for years.  Castile soap is/was traditionally all olive oil.  In some countries if its labeled castile (Spain and Italy, I think) then it must be 100% olive oil.  In the US people use it to mean 100% vegetable oil because it sounds good and who is going to stop them    From what I have read the original technique of making castile soap did produce a hard bar, but I don't know because I haven't made an olive oil only bar before.  So if there are oils in this base other than olive oil it isn't a true castile.  (should we really be able to call something _this_ when it's really _that_, no matter which country we are in?)

All of this being said, I have never done MP before just CP.  Do they list ingredients?  What did they add to make it harder?


----------



## llineb (Jul 1, 2010)

PrairieCraft said:
			
		

> I'm totally new here so don't know a lot about anything but have been a soap lover for years.  Castile soap is/was traditionally all olive oil.  In some countries if its labeled castile (Spain and Italy, I think) then it must be 100% olive oil.  In the US people use it to mean 100% vegetable oil because it sounds good and who is going to stop them    From what I have read the original technique of making castile soap did produce a hard bar, but I don't know because I haven't made an olive oil only bar before.  So if there are oils in this base other than olive oil it isn't a true castile.  (should we really be able to call something _this_ when it's really _that_, no matter which country we are in?)
> 
> All of this being said, I have never done MP before just CP.  Do they list ingredients?  What did they add to make it harder?



My mom brought me some olive oil soap from Greece and it was the best!  I bet this was castile soap.  I usually have to wear lotion b/c I have sensitive skin but when I used this soap I didn't need any.

Anyway, the base I was looking at only has 30% olive oil so I'm sure it wouldn't be the same.  The olive oil base they carry has 20% olive oil.  It didn't have the other ingredients listed only said it was made mostly of olive oil.

Thanks for explaining it to me.  I don't think it is what I am looking for.  I just need to bite the bullet and do CP soap!


----------



## AZ Soaper (Jul 4, 2010)

You have to do CP. I do both! I do CP for the way it makes my skin feel and M&P for the artistic pleasure that I can't get with CP. Yes, I know SOME people can be VERY artistic with CP but not me! I have to have my M&P to get beautiful soaps!!!! Go Luck. It's a blast!!!!!


----------



## llineb (Jul 5, 2010)

AZ Soaper said:
			
		

> You have to do CP. I do both! I do CP for the way it makes my skin feel and M&P for the artistic pleasure that I can't get with CP. Yes, I know SOME people can be VERY artistic with CP but not me! I have to have my M&P to get beautiful soaps!!!! Go Luck. It's a blast!!!!!




I know it's sad...I make and sell so much M&P soap but I buy CP soap to use for me.  I love the lather!  I also like the artistic part of making the M&P soaps!  I think I have waited b/c I stay home with my 3yr old twins and don't have much time to make soap.  It is usually fast and furious when they are napping.  I wondered if making CP soap would be dangerous making it in my kitchen with the twins???  Maybe I should start out with HP soap?


----------



## daimond (Jul 6, 2010)

well looking the recipe for castile soap there are extra virgin olive oils only.

but reading/surfing in the net you could make the soap hard by adding salt/salt water.

so for you for castile/marsailess soap you may asked the pharmacist /apothecry people to have the exact lye need to make the oils and ether become sponifaction and harden without  add anything in the process.

nt: sorry cause i newbie in here what is CP? dan MP?


----------



## llineb (Jul 6, 2010)

daimond said:
			
		

> well looking the recipe for castile soap there are extra virgin olive oils only.
> 
> but reading/surfing in the net you could make the soap hard by adding salt/salt water.
> 
> ...



CP is cold process soap or made from scratch soap.  M&P is when you buy the soap already made and melt and pour it after adding the scent and color. :0)


----------

